# Papageienfeder



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,
leider ist mir dieses Jah r wohl die __ Papageienfeder kaputtgefroren.
Wer weiß ob die generell nicht winterfest ist?
Mac. aquaticum


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

die __ Papageienfeder muss man den Winter über im kleinen Aquarium oder am hellen Fensterbrett stehend unterbringen.
Dieses aus Argenthinien stammende Gewächs ist in unseren Breiten nicht winterhart.

Viele Grüße 
Axel Höfer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2003)

Was mich dabei verwundert ist, daß ich die 2 Jahre davor keine Probleme hatte^, die P.feder über den Winter zu kriegen.
Sie ist im Frühjahr immer wieder ausgetrieben. Und da war es hier auch bitter kalt...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2003)

*Pflanze*

Hallo Melanie,

ich muss dazu sagen, das ich die Pflanze unter diesem Name nicht kenne und gestern auch im Buch nachschauen musste.

Ich schau gleich noch mal nach....

... Ja es steht so hier wie ich es dir geschrieben habe.

Wenn ich noch etwas herausbekomme, melde ich mich nochmal   

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

wie versprochen melde ich mich nochmal. Also ich habe mich noch mal übers Internet schlau gemacht, und überall das gleiche gefunden.

....Die leider nicht ganz winterharte __ Papageienfeder hat das Bestreben auf der Waserfläche zu schwimmen. Die feinfidriegen Blätter haben ein helles, silbriges Grün und können größere Flächen bedecken. Um die Papageienfeder zu überwintern, muß sie im Teich mindestens 50 cm tief stehen, oder sie wird in Haus an einer hellen Stelle bei Temperaturen über 10° C in feuchtem Substrat gehalten. Für dem Miniwassergarten ist sie sehr gut geeignet....

Zur Info: Es kann vorkommen, das nicht Winterharte Pflanzen den Winter überleben, das ist aber extrem selten.

Es tut mir leid, dir nichts anderes schreiben zu können  :cry: 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2003)

*Re*

Danke erstmal,
werde mir am Montag gleich ne neue P-feder holen ( Die sah nämlich echt klasse aus) und die dann tiefer in den Teich hineinpflanzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Melanie,

ich weiss gar nicht mehr, von wem ich den Tipp habe - funktioniert aber wunderbar:

Im Herbst müssten Deine Papageienfedern doch eine ganz prächtige Grösse erreicht haben. Egal, ob sie den Winter nun überstehen oder nicht - Du solltest Vorsorge treffen: Einige grössere Zweige abschneiden und in kleine Anzuchttöpfe aus Plastik (Durchmesser 5 cm) setzen. Als Substrat eignet sich feiner (Zier-)Kies oder Seramis sehr gut. Diese Töpfe stellst Du in eine flache Schale, so dass sie 1 bis 2 cm mit Wasser bedeckt sind. Papageienfedern bewurzeln sehl leicht. Wenn Du sie ausreichend hell und frostfrei hältst, hast Du im Frühjahr jede Menge neuer Pflanzen. So mache ich das vorsorglich auch. In diesem Jahr ist fast keine Pflanze eingegangen, so wandern die Anzuchten auf den Kompost. Wenn man sie braucht, sind sie aber da: Einfach aus dem Kies herausziehen und in den Teich pflanzen.

Woher weisst Du übrigens, dass Deine Papgeienfedern eingegangen sind ? Hier liegt die Wassertemperatur selbst in den kältesten Nächten nicht mehr unter 10 Grad - ich habe aber auch schon 17 Grad gehabt. Und selbst unter diesen Bedingungen beginnen die Papageienfedern gerade einmal damit, auszutreiben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für den Tip :razz: 
Ich hab die P-feder schon entsorgt. War ne heiden Arbeit, weil die in den letzten 3 Jahren wirklich riesig geworden war. Sie war aber, trotz hoffens bis zum Schluß, tatsächlich eingegangen. 
Hab mir heut ne neue gekauft und etwas tiefer in den Teich gesetzt.( ca 40cm) . Und im Herbst mach ichs dann so, wie du es beschrieben hast.. :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

ich muß Dich leider enttäuschen: Myriophyllum aquaticum und Myriophyllum brasiliense sind die selbe Pflanze. Myriophyllum brasiliense ist lediglich ein ungültiges Synonym. 

Die Winterhärte dieser Pflanze ist ganz beachtlich, zudem hat sie einen sehr starken Ausbreitungsdrang. Aus diesem Grunde wird im Moment überlegt ob der Verkauf in Europa nicht verboten werden sollte. In England ist sie bereits auf der schwarzen Liste, und die Royal Horticultural Society hat ihr den Kampf angesagt. Als Ersatz wurde Myriophyllum propium (auch nur ein Fantasiename) eingeführt, aber das ist noch schlimmer. Sieht sehr nett aus, aber hat leider das Potential die halbe Welt zu überwuchern. Dritter im Bunde der gefährlichen Wucherer ist Crassula helmsii (meistens als Crassula recurva verkauft). Dieses Mistding ist so aggressiv, daß wir es sofort wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen haben. In England hat es sich schon in der Natur ausgebreitet und verdrängt weniger kräftige Pflanzen. Bei uns hat sich Juncus ensifolius in ähnlicher Weise ausgebreitet. Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema 'invasive Pflanzen' einmal hier im Forum besprechen?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

invasive Pflanzen? Klingt ja enorm militant !!   

nein, aber mal im Ernst, kannst Du bitte auch die deutschen Namen zu den Pflanzen hinzuschreiben, meine Lateinphase ist nämlich schon lange her, und ich glaub wir haben damals das Kapitel Botanik nur seeehr kurz angeschnitten   

dankeschön
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Doogie,

da gibt es leider keine deutschen Namen dazu, zumindest keine gültigen Namen. Es sind allesamt Pflanzen von anderen Kontinenten, die im europäischen Pflanzenhandel aufgetaucht sind, weil sie sich eben so leicht vermehren lassen. Jeder Händler hat ihnen dann irgendeinen Fantasienamen gegeben, und am Ende blickt niemand mehr durch. Crassula helmsii ist ein Dickblattgewächs aus Neuseeland, es bildet untergetaucht flutende Blätter aus, im nassen Boden macht es dichte Rasen. Myriophyllum sind Tausendblätter. Die einheimischen Formen sind reine Unterwasserpflanzen, die südamerikanischen können auch über dem Wasser wachsen. 

'Invasive Pflanzen' ist mittlerweile zu einem Fachausdruck geworden für alle nicht einheimischen Pflanzen die sich aggressiv ausbreiten. In Deutschland ist das bekannteste Beispiel die Herkulesstaude. Wenn man an der oberen Isar die riesigen Reinbestände dieser Pflanze sieht, wo noch vor kurzem Wiesen mit hochgradig bedrohten heimischen Pflanzen waren, dann versteht man wieso für diese Pflanzen ein so militärischer Ausdruck gewählt wurde. Es hat wirklich etwas von einer gezielten Invasion an sich, wie diese Pflanzen sich ausbreiten. Die Herkulesstaude ist auch ein Musterbeispiel dafür, dass die Gartenfreunde hier in der Verantwortung sind. Diese Pflanze wurde nämlich nicht eingeschleppt, sondern gezielt eingeführt als Gartenpflanze. Aus den Gärten ist sie schnell in die Natur ausgebüchst (z.B. durch die Unterstützung lieber Zeitgenossen die ihre Gartenabfälle in der freien Natur verbreiten). Wir müssen hier schleunigst zu einer freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkung kommen, sonst werden uns von staatlicher Seite viele, wenn nicht sogar alle fremdländischen Pflanzen verboten werden. Einige Staaten haben hier schon Fakten geschaffen, und auch die EU muß bald handeln. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

hallo werner,

jetzt haste mich aber getroffen - wollte gerade in freude ausbrechen daß ich endlich mal eine unterwasserpflanze gekauft habe die in meinem teich zu überleben scheint (hatte unterwasser bisher wenig glück) - und mir auch noch gefällt, sprich:

Myriophyllum brasiliensis - __ Tausendblatt

und jetzt lese ich dies -** scheet
und da ich ein glücksjunge bin habe ich auch gleich noch:

Crasulla recurva - __ Nadelkraut

gekauft und gepflanzt.

...... würde es helfen wenn ich die biester in pflanzkörben versuche in schach zu halten - oder - in den pflanzenfilter verbanne - oder - würdest du mir zum totalen entfernen raten.

danke für deine tips 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

erst mal keine Panik wegen der Pflanzen. Wo liegt Dein Teich denn? Mitten in der Stadt oder auf dem Dorf? Im Ort drin oder am Ortsrand? Existiert eine Verbindung von Deinem Teich zu einem natürlichen Gewässer? 

Wenn Stadt, innerorts und ohne Verbindung zu einem Bach oder See, dann kannst Du beruhigt durchschnaufen. Keinerlei Gefahr soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Von allein schaffen die Pflanzen es dann nicht in die Natur zu entkommen. In dem Fall musst Du nur aufpassen, daß von Dir aus dem Teich entfernte Pflanzen nicht doch irgendwie in die freie Natur gelangen. Also alles brav kompostieren (im Haufen drin, damit auch alles verrottet) oder häckseln.

Fliesst durch Deinen Teich aber ein Bach durch, dann mußt Du die Pflanzen unbedingt restlos entfernen, sonst breiten die sich unkontrolliert aus. 

Die __ Papageienfeder scheint in unserem Klima keinen Samen zu bilden. Somit kann sie sich nur kriechend und durch abgerissene Teilstücke verbreiten. Also im isolierten Gartenteich normalerweise keine Gefahr. Das __ Nadelkraut kann sich durch Samen vermehren, aber dazu muß es an Land wachsen. Wenn Du es als Unterwasserpflanze hältst, dann ist es nicht zur Samenbildung fähig. Wieder keine Gefahr im isolierten Gartenteich.

Gefährlich werden beide Pflanzen erst wenn sie irgendwie in ein natürliches Gewässer gelangen (zum Beispiel durch Gärtner die ihren Gartenabfall im Wald verteilen). 

Das Nadelkraut habe ich aus dem Sortiment genommen, die Papageienfeder (noch) nicht. Wir eröffnen unseren Betrieb demnächst neu außerhalb vom Dorf. Dann gibt es bei uns eine Verbindung zum nächsten Bach und gleich einen Kilometer weiter in ein Flüßchen. Da gehe ich kein Risiko ein und verzichte lieber auf solche Pflanzen. Die Papageienfeder wird dann nur noch im Gewächshaus gehalten und im Freien überhaupt nicht mehr, auch nicht in Kübeln.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

hallo werner - herzlichen dank für diese sehr ausführliche antwort.

dann  bin ich wieder einwenig beruhigt - mein teich liegt in der ortschaft und nicht in der nähe zu anderen gewässern (außer dem teich meines nachbarn) und dem habe ich vorsorglich schon einen ableger geschenkt - ich bin doch echt clever - binn stolz auf mich    

also werden wir mal schauen wie sich die pflanze weiterentwickelt.

wo ist denn dein betrieb werner - bzw. versendest du auch pflanzen, ich könnte da schon noch das eine oder andere brauchen ?

nochmals danke 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

mein Betrieb ist im Moment frei schwebend. Ich war in München und ziehe jetzt damit ins Unterallgäu (Nähe von Memmingen) um. München ist nicht  mehr (außer einem Büro), Unterallgäu ist noch nicht fertig. Deswegen sind alle Pflanzen auf viele Orte verstreut provisorisch untergebracht. Ich muß es jetzt sehr gut planen wenn ich Lieferungen zusammenstelle. Ein Fehler in der Planung, und ich darf 20 km mehr fahren ... Ziemlich lästig, und ich bin froh wenn der Zustand endlich vorbei ist und die Gärtnerei endlich wieder an einem Ort versammelt und neu eröffnet ist. Wird hoffentlich im Frühjahr der Fall sein.

Aus diesem Grund mache ich nicht 'auch Versand', sondern im Moment ausschließlich Versand.  Aus dem gleichen Grund ist das Angebot an Pflanzen dieses Jahr auch stark reduziert worden. Ich hab einiges mehr an Besonderheiten, aber ich habe nur aufgeführt was zu den gängigeren Sachen gehört. Wenn Du etwas besonderes suchst, dann mußt Du mich direkt fragen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hi Werner,

Danke für die Aufklärung mit den Namen,
sehr interessant was Du schreibst...

Wodurch werden denn diese Pflanzen invasiv, wie vermehren sie sich so schlagartig ??
Ich stell mir die Vermehrung der Pflanzen immer durch sporen vor, dann müsste man doch massenweise davon sehen, oder ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

hallo werner,

nochmals danke für die info.

wenn du noch im bereich sommer eröffnest - sag doch bescheid - vielleicht schaffen wir es die biker de forums (susanne tommi und meine wenigkeit) einen besuch zur eröffnung mit einer schönen mopedtour zu verbinden - memmingen - so schön durch den schwarzwald durch .........

also lass uns wissen....

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

oh weia... was lese ich denn hier? Diese Pflanze habe ich auch in meiner Pfütze... fand/finde sie eigentlich sehr schön. Da ich aber nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die ihren "Abfall" in der freien Natur entsorgen, sollte sie jetzt auch in meinem Teich verbleiben. Wenn ich sie aber mal "killen sollte", dann natürlich jetzt unter entsprechender Vorsicht.

cu WF *diehierwiederwasgelernthat*


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Hoi Doogie,

Pflanzen haben ganz verschiedene Techniken um sich zu verbreiten. Sporen spielen dabei keine große Rolle. Die Vermehrung über Sporen ist langwierig und umständlich, dabei geht eine große Zahl der Keimlinge verloren. Geschichtlich ist sie die ältere Variante, die Vermehrung über Samen kam erst später und war ein solcher Fortschritt, dass sie die ältere Form ziemlich zurück gedrängt hat.

Jetzt zu den Techniken der invasiven Pflanzen: da sind zunächst einmal Pflanzen die sich über Samen verbreiten. Da sind die Paradebeispiele Herkulesstaude und drüsiges __ Springkraut. Beide erzeugen sehr große Mengen an Samen und haben ein effizientes System um den Samen zu verbreiten. Bei der Herkulesstaude ist der Samen sehr leicht für seine Größe, zudem hat er eine große Oberfläche und wird daher leicht vom Wind kilometerweit verbreitet. Die Samen stehen in einer Dolde hoch über der Staude(so in zwei bis drei Meter Höhe). Der Wind kann hinein fahren und die Samen vertragen. Es keimen fast alle die in den ersten Wochen irgendwo auf offenen Boden gelangen. Später lässt die Keimkraft der Samen rapide nach. 

Beim Springkraut ist der Samen klein und schwer, denn er soll nicht weit von der Mutterpflanze entfernt keimen. Damit er nicht direkt unter sie fällt, hat die Pflanze einen Schleudermechanismus entwickelt. Reife Samenkapseln stehen unter Druck. Bei der geringsten Berührung explodieren sie und schleudern den Samen etliche Meter durch die Luft. Der keimt dann sehr schnell und so breitet sich der Bestand an Springkraut immer weiter aus. Es entstehen geschlossene Bestände dieser Pflanze, obwohl sie nicht winterhart ist. Überall liegen ihre Samen herum, und die sind sehr wohl winterhart. Im nächsten Frühjahr keimen sie und wachsen sehr schnell. So schnell, dass andere Pflanzen einfach erstickt werden.

Andere Vermehrungstaktiken setzen auf vegetative Vermehrung. Da gibt es Pflanzen die sich über Wurzelausläufer vermehren. Aus den Wurzeln treiben in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Pflanzen. Diese Technik wendet zum Beispiel der Schachtelhalm an.  Wenn die Wurzel beschädigt wird (z.B. durch Pflügen), dann wächst aus jedem winzigen Bruchstück eine neue Pflanze heran die sich ihrerseits munter durch Ausläufer vermehrt. 

Ähnlich funktioniert die Ausläuferbildung, nur kriecht hier der Ausläufer oberirdisch und erzeugt Tochterpflanzen. 

Es gibt auch Pflanzen die sich dauernd teilen, wie z.B. die __ Entengrütze. Diese Technik ist äusserst effizient, denn das Wachstum geht exponenziell: 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256, 512, 1024 Pflanzen usw. In Norditalien sind einige tropische Schwimmfarne auf diese Art zum ernsten Problem geworden.

Wieder andere Pflanzen sind in der Lage an jedem abgebrochenen Teilstück Wurzeln zu bilden. Zu dieser Gruppe gehören die meisten invasiven Wasserpflanzen. Hier ist das Paradebeispiel die __ Wasserpest. Jedes winzigste Teilstück schlägt sofort Wurzeln wenn es Kontakt mit dem Boden bekommt. Die Teilstücke können durch den Wind innerhalb des Gewässers verdriftet werden, oder von der Strömung weiter transportiert, oder sie hängen sich an die Beine und das Gefieder von Wasservögeln.

Das waren jetzt im wesentlichen die verbreitetsten Techniken der Pflanzen um sich erfolgreich in Massen zu verbreiten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

alles was einen Motor hat ist uns immer herzlich willkommen. Wir sind selber Bastler und haben einen umgebauten 2CV und einen Lomax. Für die Gärtnerei haben wir eh vor, dort einmal ein 2CV-Treffen oder ein Oldtimertreffen zu machen. Dass es diesen Sommer schon was wird bezweifle ich aber. Dieses Jahr ist noch Stress pur.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Uff... nach all dem Wissen über die "Invasionsarten" von Pflanzen trau ich mich jetzt nicht mal mehr in den Garten!
 :help: 

auf alle Fälle Danke für diese umfassende Aufklärung!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

hallo werner,

....auch von meiner seite ein herzliches dankeschön - ich habe viel dazugelernt

jürgen


----------

